# New shipment of premium corals and fish ready for sale tomorrow Aug. 13 at 11am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of fish and corals ready for sale 11am August 13.

Lots of nice premium corals to choose from, something for everyone.*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

will you post pictures and fish list?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

teemee said:


> will you post pictures and fish list?


We'll post pictures later tonight, after we're finished unpacking.

So far this is a great shipment.

we have nice golden torches, golden hammer, and more.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/Aug 13 2015 Coral Shipment


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Well done! Prepare for the phone to be blowing up all day as well.....


----------

